# day 31 flowering! PICS!!



## REEFER CHEEFER (Aug 27, 2009)

hi so its my first grow and im at the end of day 31 flowering, i think the last time i posted pics was around day 20. any way its a unknown stran. What Do yall think!?!


----------



## Motor City Madman (Aug 27, 2009)

Looks good. grow on


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 27, 2009)

looks like you got pot!!!! are they in soil or hydro ???i would let them go a few more weeks though...


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 27, 2009)

They look like Purple Kush ?   lookin good but I agree with Puff Monkey, give em more time !


----------



## Funkfarmer (Aug 28, 2009)

Real nice lookin girls, that unknown strain might be a keeper.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 28, 2009)

Looks Great!!!
Happy smokin friend let them go more and watch them beef right up!!

Cheers!!!


----------



## maineharvest (Aug 28, 2009)

They look very healthy.  Do you have a pic of the whole plant?


----------



## IRISH (Aug 28, 2009)

yes. can we see a whole plant pic please?

i found some of the best weed from bag seed. (mids). 

rock that girl reefer cheefer. ...Irish...


----------



## Smot_poker (Aug 28, 2009)

purty sexy lookin. 

is this grow hydro? if so, that's some great results for your first try at this.


----------



## REEFER CHEEFER (Aug 28, 2009)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> looks like you got pot!!!! are they in soil or hydro ???i would let them go a few more weeks though...


 
its hydro! 175 watt HPS


----------



## REEFER CHEEFER (Aug 28, 2009)

heres the whole plant. she is right at 25 inches and got a little stretched during veg cuz my lack of money! but i think she is doing great during flowering!


----------

